# Rezilon Question for Weedman



## lagranch (Jul 1, 2019)

I know it's not labeled as such, but I was wondering if Bayer did any Rezilon testing on "woody species"... thinking about stuff like persimmon, laurel, mesquite, and other common brush that spreads via seed... I have no background in plant science, so if it's a stupid question, just say so... you won't hurt my feelings.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

Not a stupid question. We have not done any research on those. Generally, however, anything with a bigger seed can come up deep enough to not be bothered or have enough energy reserves to grow through it.


----------



## lagranch (Jul 1, 2019)

Thanks for the quick reply. I'm planning to broadcast Rezilon on some acreage that I've recently cleared and just wondering if it may help with the brush also. If it does, great.... if not, it's back to the spot brush treatments.


----------



## hcriddle (Jul 5, 2014)

I sprayed my Rezilon Saturday at 3oz/A with 10oz/A of Glyphosate. Had a little rain in the forecast for the end of the week. Came in and watched the 10 o'clock news and found out that we were in the zone for 3-5 inches of rain today. So far we have not had a lot of rain but we have had it off and on since about 5:30. Nothing hard but there is some heavier rain coming. Just curious how this is going to affect the Rezilon. Thanks for any help.

Buddy


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

It will depend on how much comes and how quickly. Generally, if you can get light rainfall on it to incorporate it before the heavy rain, it won’t go anywhere. I had a grower last year I visited that had sprayed in Feb last year then the creek flooded the field and it was under 10 feet of water for a few days. Still got great control but it had bound to the soil by then. In your case, it will be questionable if it has time to bind before the heavy rain. I am not optimistic. If you had a day in between, you would probably be ok. Have you gotten any rain since Saturday?


----------



## hcriddle (Jul 5, 2014)

No it started about 5:30am Monday. We wound up with about 3" over a 12 hour period. Sandy loam on most of the soil with clay loam and clay on about 12 acres.


----------

